# NC Dam Ohio side



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Hit dam for a quick trip last nite.One short saugeye on a vibee. Did see the WV DNR out doing electrofishing when I was there. Would be cool to hop on and watch what they get first hand.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I know a guy,,,, I'll give him a shout & see if I can get the numbers.

Thanks


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Doboy said:


> I know a guy,,,, I'll give him a shout & see if I can get the numbers.
> 
> Thanks


That'd be awesome


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

I might be the guy....but I don't have any numbers or other info and the guy above me doesn't either..yet....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hatchetman said:


> I might be the guy....but I don't have any numbers or other info and the guy above me doesn't either..yet....



"Yet", WILL WORK! ;>)
Thanks


----------

